# Fels Naptha not dry enough?



## NicoleandBrian (Feb 1, 2006)

I've been making the powdered detergent using grated Fels Naptha, Borax and Washing Soda. I recently got some bars of Fels Naptha that seem too "wet" and dont grate nicely. The grated soap sticks to the grater and its hard to get a good amount grated. These bars also are more of a yellow color, rather than the orange that the previous bars had. Is there a way to dry out the bars? Can I use Ivory bar soap in the meantime? (thats all we have on hand right now) Thanks!


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Just unwrap the bars and set them somewhere until they dry out enough. I can't help you with the Ivory, but it seems like it should work. Maybe just milder, so not as hard working on stains and such?


----------



## netandtim (Oct 30, 2007)

When grating soap for homemade laundry soap, I always grate it first (even though it's a bit soft) and then let it sit for a few days to dry out. I found that if I let the whole bar sit out until dried, it was much more difficult for me to grate. Grating then drying seems to make it much easier to grind into finer particles to mix with the borax/washing soda.

Net


----------



## Clementine (Dec 21, 2006)

Yes, Ivory soap will work too.


----------



## NicoleandBrian (Feb 1, 2006)

Thank you! I slowly grated one bar of fels naptha, set the rest out to dry, and will be trying the ivory tonight!


----------



## plumbersfriend (Jul 8, 2008)

I always grate whatever I'm using and let it dry out for a couple of days, even the Ivory. Mixes much better.


----------



## plumbersfriend (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh, I just remembered that last month, Perennial told me last month that she uses her food processor to mix it up. I don't have one but did try it in my blender and that didn't go so good. I guess my blender isn't tough enough.


----------



## Cande (Feb 5, 2008)

double post


----------



## Cande (Feb 5, 2008)

I cut it up into small chunks and put it in my blender. Works great, comes out almost like a powder.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I couldn't find any Fels Naptha locally, so opted for Ivory, which was on sale 3 bars for a dollar. I have been using nothing but homemade laundry soap for about 2 weeks now and it seems to be working just fine. (This is my first ever experience with homemade laundry soap!) It even gets the hog mud stink out of my jeans and overalls


----------



## plumbersfriend (Jul 8, 2008)

Cande said:


> I cut it up into small chunks and put it in my blender. Works great, comes out almost like a powder.


I even tried grating it up first, then I mixed the soap with the powdered products and put a small amount in the blender to try to make it more finely powdered. Almost immediately my blender stopped. It was on overload! It has a reset button, but now I'm afraid to try again. What kind of blender do you have? I wish Perennial would come back on line so I could ask her what kind of food processor she has. I would like to have one anyway.


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

plumbersfriend said:


> I even tried grating it up first, then I mixed the soap with the powdered products and put a small amount in the blender to try to make it more finely powdered. Almost immediately my blender stopped. It was on overload! It has a reset button, but now I'm afraid to try again. What kind of blender do you have? I wish Perennial would come back on line so I could ask her what kind of food processor she has. I would like to have one anyway.


I use my Cuisinart with the grater blade. When the bowl fills up, I just dump it out and start over. It sort of reminds me of grating a hard block of cheese! I made a HUGE batch the first time and it just kept right on grating. I've never tried the blender, but I think the food processor would work better due to the design.

RVcook


----------



## Sunbee (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh, good, it's not just mine!
I was afraid there was more than one type or something and I'd gotten the wrong bars. Not only are the color and texture wrong, but it smells more perfumey than usual to me.


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

Sunbee said:


> Oh, good, it's not just mine!
> I was afraid there was more than one type or something and I'd gotten the wrong bars. Not only are the color and texture wrong, but it smells more perfumey than usual to me.


Nope...definitely not just you. 

I actually liked the old formula better. The soap was harder, lasted longer and didn't have such a "perfumey" smell. It still works pretty well however for making a good laundry soap.

RVcook


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Can I use my homemade goat's milk soap in the laundry detergent? We have to be careful of chemicals...

 RedTartan


----------



## Cande (Feb 5, 2008)

Well I did burn up my first blender!! :grump:

When I got my new one, I made sure it had bigger motor on it. I think the first one was like a 300 and my new one is a 500. Worked fine ever since! I havenât tried my food processer yet.


----------



## mc2rwe (Sep 29, 2008)

YES! You can certainly use you goats milk soap being as it is SOAP! That is the key to making the homemade laundry soap, it actually has to be soap. 

Kat


----------

